

Top Job Interview Questions (Great for introspection) - nickb
http://www.inc.com/slideshow_INC/slideviewer.cgi?list=interviewquestions&refresh=15&nav=mostpopular

======
mynameishere
I prefer questions of the genre, "Please implement a hashmap on the white
board."

